# Problems installing Ubuntu 13.04 for Mac on Parallels 8 - Mountain Lion



## claptonman (Apr 25, 2013)

Trying to install the newest Ubuntu on my Parallels Virtual Machine on my Mac, but I'm stuck on the reboot. Screenshot.

I suspended the install, but that does nothing. Any help? I know 13.04 just came out, but I was just seeing if anyone has a solution. I could try the non-Mac version if that makes a difference, but would rather not restart the install.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 25, 2013)

blank


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Apr 26, 2013)

if you cant download one with a correct MD5, just buy one off a retailer (should be some links to the resalers at ubuntu.com). They are only like £6, and are guaranteed to work.


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 26, 2013)

I had the same problem with an install on my desktop.  I didn't get around to solving it but I think that you might be able to get it working if you either rebuild the boot files or reinstall Grub.  

I would try the bootable Boot-Repair utility

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

Just for more info,  I used the same disk for my laptop and desktop.  Laptop works perfect.  I didn't have much time to really work on my desktop.


----------



## claptonman (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to install 12.04 and then just upgrade within.


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 27, 2013)

claptonman said:


> I think I'm going to install 12.04 and then just upgrade within.



Good luck, It would make me upgrade to 12.10 then to 13.04. the issue for me was it took me three tries to get 12.04 to upgrade to 12.10 without crashing.


----------

